# Moscow Anyone ?



## Pervaz (Mar 5, 2003)

Anyone going to Moscow this year ?

I am going with David K in early June (due to work committments and its a smaller group (10 people) and less time spent on the army base)

P


----------



## jellyman (Mar 5, 2003)

I was going to, but then realized the mortgage is up for renewal. Have fun, lucky dog.


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Mar 16, 2003)

Id like to be able to go, but the winter was not so nice to the old money tree. Im sure ill go one day.....i hope.


----------



## Rommel (Mar 18, 2003)

If anyone went to Russia in the past few years and you were able to take raw video footage, how about a trade of video footage? I can't and won't SELL these tapes since they are for my personal training, but I don't think anyone will mind if we trade copies of raw video footage.


----------



## Clive (Apr 1, 2003)

Unfortunately due to being a poorly paid worker i am unable to join you guys on the trip to Moscow. 

I am actually sitting on the edge of a tall building as I write this.


----------

